# HELP: Im Confused - SW99 and P99



## GOG (Dec 28, 2009)

Are there any diferences between the SW99 and Walther P99???
Im about to buy one of these two for my first handgun...


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Yes, they are different, visiting the S&W and Walther Websites and viewing the individual models should show you what's different.

For starters, the magazine release is different, as is the profile of the slide, the shape of the grip,










*SW9*









_*P99*_

It also looks as if the magazines are different as they each hold different amounts of ammunition and that they have different trigger types _pending on exact model_.

P99AS Trigger:


> *ANTI STRESS*
> 
> Trigger Mechanism: Traditional Double Action with an Anti-Stress Mode
> 
> As the first pistol equipped with a firing pin lock, the P99 AS combines the advantages of the traditional Double Action System with Single Action Anti-Stress trigger. The P99 provides the shooter with a user-friendliness previously found only in hammer fired pistols.


The P99 is also available in the "QA" mode which is a pre-cocked striker fired gun like the SW9.

There are also several other differences such as rail, method of disassembly, sights, and probably some others as well.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

With respect to VAMarine, the SW 9VE is a different handgun than the SW99. I believe it to be discontinued, but the SW99 is functionally identical to the Walther P99. The frame similar, and is actually made by Walther in Germany. Slide and barrel are manufactured by S&W.










Aesthetics aside, one advantage of the SW99 is the availability of a .25cal chambering not available with the P99.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

MLB said:


> With respect to VAMarine, the SW 9VE is a different handgun than the SW99. I believe it to be discontinued, but the SW99 is functionally identical to the Walther P99. The frame similar, and is actually made by Walther in Germany. Slide and barrel are manufactured by S&W.
> 
> Aesthetics aside, one advantage of the SW99 is the availability of a .25cal chambering not available with the P99.


Oh...

Well that explains it, I figured it was a typo (in other words I mis-read the post / my brain didn't process the second 9) . :smt082


----------



## GOG (Dec 28, 2009)

Well, thank you both a lot folks...

I think I´ll go for the P99 AS.

:smt023


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Hah! Take a look at my post above and you'll notice that a .25cal chambering wouldn't be much of an advantage at all! It should read .45acp, which makes a bunch more sense. Darn typos.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

MLB said:


> Hah! Take a look at my post above and you'll notice that a .25cal chambering wouldn't be much of an advantage at all! It should read .45acp, which makes a bunch more sense. Darn typos.


I thought you were losing it for a moment MLB.

Happt New Year


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

MLB said:


> With respect to VAMarine, the SW 9VE is a different handgun than the SW99. I believe it to be discontinued, but the SW99 is functionally identical to the Walther P99. The frame similar, and is actually made by Walther in Germany. Slide and barrel are manufactured by S&W.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another is that the magazines are interchangeable between the two guns.
I have mags for both the P99 and the SW99 and use them in my P99.
Also ProMag actually has mags for the P99/SW99 in 9mm that work and are priced right.
I have two and they work great. I only use them as range mags but have never had a problem with them.


----------



## PharmDFlanagan (Dec 23, 2009)

Hey, looks like that makes two of us are looking at the P99 right now.

I'm not sure where you are located, but I can't seem to find one in stock anywhere! The cheapest I have found so far is a local guy saying he can order the P99 for $658. Let me know how your search goes, as I'm currently very interested in all the information I can find about this gun currently, especially prices!


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

GOG said:


> Are there any diferences between the SW99 and Walther P99???


The differences are cosmetic only.

The reason why you don't want the S&W version is that it's magazine release lever is much shorter in length than the current P99 (the first P99 was the same as the S&W). I like the lever's position because I can actuate it with absolutely no change in grip.

The P99 is my favorite polymer handgun, mainly because of it's fit......


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

PharmDFlanagan said:


> Hey, looks like that makes two of us are looking at the P99 right now.
> 
> I'm not sure where you are located, but I can't seem to find one in stock anywhere! The cheapest I have found so far is a local guy saying he can order the P99 for $658. Let me know how your search goes, as I'm currently very interested in all the information I can find about this gun currently, especially prices!


That is a good price. I have not seen one any where for less than 700.00 for over a year.


----------



## ArmyGuy2358 (Jan 23, 2010)

*Happy P99AS owner*

I just bought a Walther P99 AS .40 on the 9th of January. I absolutely love the grip and comfort of the gun to my hand, think it has a very good look to it, real sharp, easy to take apart also. I like the mag release lever as well. This was just what I thought of it before I could fire it....after firing this gun I feel this is a very accurate smooth firing gun, hasnt jammed on me once, fired off about 250 rounds since purchase, not a problem as of yet...Im very happy with it and will have this gun for a long time!


----------

